# Russian Whackers



## Edmizer1

Looks like they have Whackers in the USSR too!

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...-motorists-screaming-blue-murder-1949628.html
*Flashing light traffic dodge leaves Moscow's motorists screaming blue murder*

Amid growing anger in Russia over state officials and businessmen using special sirens on their cars to flout traffic regulations, the country's parliament is considering a law that would drastically restrict their use.
The flashing blue lights, or migalki as they are known in Russian, are the bane of ordinary Russian motorists, especially in the capital.
Driving at high speed down the wrong side of the road, whizzing through Moscow's notorious traffic jams while ambulances and fire engines wait patiently - all of this is possible for a car with a migalka. The flashing blue light, issued officially and less officially to an increasing number of the self-important and the well-connected, confers immunity from prosecution by the feared traffic police.
But rising public anger over reckless driving and recent high-profile accidents involving cars using the sirens has led to a rethink among parliamentarians. Anatoly Ivanov, of the ruling United Russia party, has introduced a bill to the State Duma that would fine drivers who used their siren when they were not carrying out "urgent official duties".

Motorists' groups, however, say that this is not enough, and are calling for the number of officials who are allowed to use the cars to be restricted.

According to government data, there are 964 cars used by top-ranking government officials that have the right to use sirens and thus disobey traffic laws when necessary.

But the real figure is likely to be several times this. Some ministries may equip more cars with migalki than their quotas allow, while there are also rumours that businessmen can bribe traffic police to obtain the coveted flashing light.

"In other countries, government officials or businesspeople don't have these privileges," said Vyacheslav Lysakov, a spokesman for the Freedom of Choice drivers' organisation. "They can't just buy a migalka with a bag of cash and drive on the wrong side of the road."

A series of protests about the use of the sirens has hit the Russian capital in recent days. On Sunday, a column of several dozen cars with small blue plastic buckets taped to their roofs drove through Moscow, displaying banners reading "Migalki are Russia's shame!"

Yesterday morning, a similar protest was planned, but a squadron of police cars was dispatched to block the cars from beginning their protest drive. Police ordered the drivers to remove the blue buckets from their car roofs, and those who refused to do so were arrested.

The protest organisers said yesterday afternoon that two motorists were arrested and were being held in jail. They will be charged with failure to carry out a police order, and face either a fine or up to 15 days in prison.

The anger has been driven in part by a number of high-profile cases involving drivers with migalki that have hit the headlines in recent months in Russia. Most notable of all was the incident involving Anatoly Barkov, vice-president of Lukoil. His chauffeur-driven Mercedes crashed into a small Citroë*carrying two female obstetricians in February. Both women were killed.

Police initially blamed the driver of the Citroën, but a CCTV recording made its way on to the internet that appeared to show Mr Barkov's black Mercedes pulling out into the wrong side of the road to avoid a traffic jam. Mr Barkov denied that he or his driver were at fault.

In a recognition of public anger over the number of drivers with special sirens, the campaign against them has drawn support from the Mayor of Moscow, Yury Luzhkov, who said it was "natural" that ordinary motorists were irritated by the number of cars equipped with migalki in the Russian capital. He added that only three people in the country should be allowed a special siren: the President, the Prime Minister, and the patriarch of the Orthodox Church.

"I think a government decision will be made on this," said Mr Luzhkov last week. "If you look at how many cars in Europe have migalki, we have far more."


----------



## Kilvinsky

Whacker or self-important jackass who likes to get through traffic no matter what? I lean towards the latter and don't think they're playing cop, just jackass.


----------



## CPT Chaos

Eastern Block Whackers? And we thought the Cold War was over!


----------



## niteowl1970

Is the CMPSA on a goodwill mission?


----------



## Killjoy

> But the real figure is likely to be several times this. Some ministries may equip more cars with migalki than their quotas allow, while there are also rumours that businessmen can bribe traffic police to obtain the coveted flashing light.


So Russia has Sheriffs too?


----------



## 263FPD

It is a very different world overthere


----------



## 263FPD

mtc said:


> Sounds like corruption and bribery rule...


So how is that different from Mass. government?


----------



## Guest

Anyone else remember the _COPS _episodes in Russia? The Russian cops were driving like fucking lunatics in their new CVPI's, and I remember a plainclothes cop doing a Superfoot Wallace kick to the head of a non-combative suspect.


----------



## niteowl1970

Delta784 said:


> Anyone else remember the _COPS _episodes in Russia? The Russian cops were driving like fucking lunatics in their new CVPI's, and I remember a plainclothes cop doing a Superfoot Wallace kick to the head of a non-combative suspect.


The tradition continues


----------



## Guest

niteowl1970 said:


> The tradition continues


That's not the one, I think it was an undercover drug buy/bust, and as soon as the suspect provided the drugs, the cop laid him out with a roundhouse kick to the head.


----------



## Guest

Delta784 said:


> Anyone else remember the _COPS _episodes in Russia? The Russian cops were driving like fucking lunatics in their new CVPI's, and I remember a plainclothes cop doing a Superfoot Wallace kick to the head of a non-combative suspect.


I remember that one. Was that the same one where they entered the apartment one night and took the guy out of his bed, and his wife was crying and screaming to the camera that she would never see him again? I remember thinking as I watched it that they seemed to be acting very scripted in their speech and actions...

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Johnny Law

Delta784 said:


> Anyone else remember the _COPS _episodes in Russia? The Russian cops were driving like fucking lunatics in their new CVPI's, and I remember a plainclothes cop doing a Superfoot Wallace kick to the head of a non-combative suspect.


I remember being amazed that was SOP, or maybe it wasn't, but you knew he wasn't getting written up for it.


----------



## Guest

right.as.rain said:


> I remember that one. Was that the same one where they entered the apartment one night and took the guy out of his bed, and his wife was crying and screaming to the camera that she would never see him again? I remember thinking as I watched it that they seemed to be acting very scripted in their speech and actions...
> 
> Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


That's the one.


----------

